# Two New Additions to my Betta Family!



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

These are two rescues from my local Petco. I love them to death already! A Delta with unusually goofy, big caudal fins, and a double-tail (I LOVE DTs!). Now I will have four beautiful little men.  Bettas... they're addicting... I thought I was going to have just one in July!​ 
Calvin!






 

And Katniss!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

wow, pretty fish!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I had one just like Calvin. Big ears and all. I miss him....beautiful fishies!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the bottom one looks like my Twitch! <3


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'm very proud of them! Are Calvin's ears that unusual?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yes in the sense that its the dumbo gene. That just means they have larger ears than the normal betta. dont worry, they dont hurt them at all


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's Milo. I had never seen a "big eared" betta at my petsmart before.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

"Dumbo" gene? That's hilarious! And awesome. 

Wow, Milo is beautiful! I love blue and black Bettas... I have one myself, but not with the ears!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love Calvin.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty bettas!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are beautiful, i have a one sided big ear lol:







i love DBTs too! i really want another


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'm so happy! Will post a pic of their tank shortly.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no, does he swim weird?


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> they are beautiful, i have a one sided big ear lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I could think of was Nemo lol

I adore anything Dumbo eared, like my rats! Although they actually have big ears, I have no idea why people are saying ears when it comes to Bettas, those are pectoral fins for swimming hehe


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Nemo! XD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I just got a big ear last week from petco, I named him Gabriel. Yours is really pretty, also your double tail  What made them standout to you? It's amazing how we all have our own taste in fish and they catch our eye XD usually color catches my attention lol

The "ears" are the pectoral fins, the caudal is the tail.
Here's mine


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> I just got a big ear last week from petco, I named him Gabriel. Yours is really pretty, also your double tail  What made them standout to you? It's amazing how we all have our own taste in fish and they catch our eye XD usually color catches my attention lol
> 
> The "ears" are the pectoral fins, the caudal is the tail.
> Here's mine


He's cute!!! He look like he has lips, most fishies don't!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

New pics!


























​


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Copper: What a beautiful fish! And I know, once I hit submit on that post I went "crap!" ... oh well. 

I knew that I was buying a divided tank, so I got to choose two (I was so happy!) ... and boy, was it an arduous process. I was there forever, picking out cups and placing them in a "maybe" corner based on looks. The Petco people had to have thought I was nuts! I was down to eight, and then it was more about personality and levels of aggressiveness. I picked Calvin because he looks like a beautiful Koi when he swims, plus the ears and the white chin helped.  Katniss was an easy choice because of his personality. He picked ME. Plus, I've always wanted a DT, and he's such a cute little young one!

What made you choose your fish? (Question directed to anyone!)


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I named him Gabriel.
> 
> 
> Here's mine


WOW!!! This HAS to be one of my favorite betta pics of all time. BY FAR!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

....the composition, color, movement... and emotion. Simply perfect.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Very well put, Rayne.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you Sage


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Where did you get the Betta in your avatar? Very, very interesting looking!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

SageMyster said:


> Oh no, does he swim weird?


sorry for a long response but no actually, he is always energetic lil boy. am proud to call him my fishie, lol


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Aww.  Now, -that- is really cool!


----------

